# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  A couple of songs

## Flinte

I was just fooling around in Fruity Loops with some sound clips, and I ended up making songs out of it.

Weather Harp (The sound clip is from a weather harp)

Don't really have a name for this one

Well, tell me what you think.

----------

